# What board to go with?



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

you dont need a wide board. price range?


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

you defiantly dont need a wide board. I havent ridden either the park pickle or the hero but a few of my friends have and they say they are both good. I rode the Ride Machete and that was pretty fun. This is a fun site to read gear reviews http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

well the price range doesn't really matter honestly, i just want a nice and flexible board that has a lot of pop...i hear v-rocker boards are the go to boards and the park pickle, ride has some nice boards but i have no clue which ones are flexible and which ones have a lot of pop...


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

bump....any suggestions?


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

i ride the burton custom rocker. its a good solid board and should work for you. only buy it if you are also getting est bindings with it. i have cartel est bindings for this board.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

what do u mean est bindings??


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

Adrii said:


> what do u mean est bindings??


burton is using a different system to mount the bindings. they are only using two screws and call it "the channel". see here: YouTube - Burton The Channel with EST How To

all bindings are compatible with it but est bindings are meant to be used with it and the system works very well if used with est bindings. the only drawback is that you have only a limited number of bindings to choose from (burton only).

next time please just google easy questions like this one.

if money really does not matter: go get the evo-r (never summer). its similar to the custom rocker just better and ns gives you three years of warranty.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the answers...mybadd for asking dumb questions...im just really into this and wanna learn more about it...but thanks a million again!


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

does est bindings fit anyboard? sorry if that was a dumb one to...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

33549 said:


> *all bindings are compatible with it *but est bindings are meant to be used with it and the system works very well if used with est bindings. the only drawback is that you have only a limited number of bindings to choose from (burton only).


Are you sure about this? Anyhoo, it doesn't really matter to me. I'm not a Burton hater or anything, but I wouldn't buy a Burton board which requires me to buy a new set of bindings just so I can ride it.

My opinion of the Hero is that it's a soft board. Playful in that you can press it easily and decent to ride. I didn't take it to the park so I don't know how it'll do there. I've never ridden the park pickle but I hear all banana boards are a bit loose to ride.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Acura RSX fan??^^^ I like the boards to be flexy... by loose you easier to lose control? what boards do u recommend bro?


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

DC5R said:


> Are you sure about this? Anyhoo, it doesn't really matter to me. I'm not a Burton hater or anything, but I wouldn't buy a Burton board which requires me to buy a new set of bindings just so I can ride it.
> 
> My opinion of the Hero is that it's a soft board. Playful in that you can press it easily and decent to ride. I didn't take it to the park so I don't know how it'll do there. I've never ridden the park pickle but I hear all banana boards are a bit loose to ride.


yes burton offers adapter plates for free. i think the channel system is a useful innovation but i agree, if you do not like burton bindings dont buy a board with the channel system.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

ride kink boards? similar to the hero? i want that banana or v-rocker type of board!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

hey man, if money is not an issue for you, consider urself to be lucky, get a Never Summer board, it's really awesome.

if you are more freestyle, get a evo-r, if you like freeride, get the f1-r
if you like to do a bit of everything, get a sl-r

and don't go wide


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

im a full time college student with a full time job, im only 19, the money i make working all goes to cars and snowboarding, income tax just came in also!! =D


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> hey man, if money is not an issue for you, consider urself to be lucky, get a Never Summer board, it's really awesome.
> 
> if you are more freestyle, get a evo-r, if you like freeride, get the f1-r
> if you like to do a bit of everything, get a sl-r
> ...


nice thanks...im looking into them...they arent too expensive, 479.00 isnt bad at all


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I call them money saver lolll
i spent more than 2500 on sbding for my first season, 
if I wouldve buy things upfront I could cut that down to less than 1000 that's including a season pass
don't let urself out perform ur gears too early or else u just got urself into a money black hole
it's ur call after all


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> I call them money saver lolll
> i spent more than 2500 on sbding for my first season,
> if I wouldve buy things upfront I could cut that down to less than 1000 that's including a season pass
> don't let urself out perform ur gears too early or else u just got urself into a money black hole
> it's ur call after all


lol i looked into nitro boards also, any opinions on the nitro rook? what ride boards are good for park with alot of pop n flex? any help will be appreciated again thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Don't know abt nitro but gullwing they have is sick
ride dh2.2 machete. heard of good things

again. For park, sierrascope fk will satisfy ur need. Really. 
Search that here and u will find surprises


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

u might have made me make my decision! lol what bindings do u think i should go with? unions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I personally use ride delta mvmnt on the sierrascope, never used union but my friend use them and he bitches abt the strap doesn;t release smoothly, again I heard ppl saying something differently here so I would guess it all depends on which pair u get. 

I recently bought a pair of k2 formula and have them mounted on my heritage, while being soft and flexy, still very solid for all mountain riding. People recommend it every where.

so i would guess go for a sierrascope +k2 formula? btw rome 390 are good as well.


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

Adrii said:


> u might have made me make my decision! lol what bindings do u think i should go with? unions?


Unions are okay. Flux is better. I would say Flux Feedback.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

u guys are the sh*t! ppl like you guys help the sport and ppl like me with questions! is there a difference between the sierrascope fk ad the horrorscope fk?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

a lot of ppl say its the sameboard but i strongly disagree beside similar graphic style.

its almost impossible to find any horroscope fk now, beside used one. sierrascope fk is more like indoor fk, some ppl even claim they are almost the same. haven't ridden them so can't talk, but you will really be satisfied with ur sierrascope fk, if 156 is in ur sizing range


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> a lot of ppl say its the sameboard but i strongly disagree beside similar graphic style.
> 
> its almost impossible to find any horroscope fk now, beside used one. sierrascope fk is more like indoor fk, some ppl even claim they are almost the same. haven't ridden them so can't talk, but you will really be satisfied with ur sierrascope fk, if 156 is in ur sizing range


well im 6'2 210...im skinny but fit...a i have a 160 now and it gets to right under my chin...a 156 really shouldnt be too much of a difference


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

156 for park will be real good for u, and u can add a freeride board to ur quiver once u got that hype.

to be honest, what u should think the most, is your boots, these things are way more important than your board and bindings... it's not even a joke....


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> 156 for park will be real good for u, and u can add a freeride board to ur quiver once u got that hype.
> 
> to be honest, what u should think the most, is your boots, these things are way more important than your board and bindings... it's not even a joke....


tell me about it...i have a pair of 32's and they hurt like hell!!! but over in PA, snowboarding is done until next november/december which sucks! what boots do u recommend?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

this is a question that i'm afraid no one knows the answer, cuz u need to try them all, literally

although there are different type of boots thaht u might want to think about

boa - is really nice if you are a lace hater and want quick access, maybe i will losen up in the middle of the day a little bit, but all u need to do is twist it a little to tighten up
speed lace zone - from burton is nice too, I have them on my SLX and they are easy to adjust when needed, just pull the 2 strings.
laces - the traditional way, i have that too and i don't hate them at all, might be a bitch to tie and untie, but i barely do that more than twice a day, tie and untie.

btw, if u have narrow heel, go try salomon f20/f22, they are good too but i'm just not sold on the lacing system.

bottom line, i prefer laces over all of them, if u do get boa, make sure u don't get from a cheap brand because the steel lace holder on them poped off from my friend's boa...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Adrii said:


> u guys are the sh*t! ppl like you guys help the sport and ppl like me with questions! is there a difference between the sierrascope fk ad the horrorscope fk?


It is the same board, just different graphics and the carbon stringers between the bindings. Get the Sierrascope if you can. The stringers will give you more pop but leave the tip and tail soft enough to press.



weipim said:


> 156 for park will be real good for u, and u can add a freeride board to ur quiver once u got that hype.
> 
> to be honest, what u should think the most, is your boots, these things are way more important than your board and bindings... it's not even a joke....


I'll have to disagree with you regarding the 156 sizing. At 210, the OP is out of the weight range for this board. I don't know what's left in terms of sizes, but if you're considering this board, get something in your original size of 160cm, give or take a little bit. I do agree boots are the most important item in your setup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

it's really hard to say if it's out ranged or not, there are ppl in this forum heavier than him or similar, but riding 156 on park without any problem


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am 6,1 and 165. I personally would not go shorter than 159. Spend the money and get yourself the Evo-R, I promise you wont ever regret it.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

33549 said:


> I am 6,1 and 165. I personally would not go shorter than 159. Spend the money and get yourself the Evo-R, I promise you wont ever regret it.


is the evo-r just as flexible/poppy as the sierrascope?


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, I believe so but I have only ridden the Evo. Its the best park board out there IMO (and many people including those in this forum will agree) + three years of warranty! Just look for reviews. The sierrascope will make you happy. NS is playing in a different league right now and you will probably have a hard time even finding an Evo. Only thing I dont like that much about it are the graphics.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

33549 said:


> Yes, I believe so but I have only ridden the Evo. Its the best park board out there IMO (and many people including those in this forum will agree) + three years of warranty! Just look for reviews. The sierrascope will make you happy. NS is playing in a different league right now and you will probably have a hard time even finding an Evo. Only thing I dont like that much about it are the graphics.


yea the graphics suck lol i cant even find the sierrascope on their website, looks like its hard to find!


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

DC5R said:


> I'll have to disagree with you regarding the 156 sizing. At 210, the OP is out of the weight range for this board. I don't know what's left in terms of sizes, but if you're considering this board, get something in your original size of 160cm, give or take a little bit. I do agree boots are the most important item in your setup.





weipim said:


> it's really hard to say if it's out ranged or not, there are ppl in this forum heavier than him or similar, but riding 156 on park without any problem


Weight ranges are a recommendation based on how the manufacturer has designed the flex pattern. They aren't a hard and fast "if you weigh more than this, you can not ride this board", but the board will perform differently for someone over the weight range. Generally, the board will not be as stiff as intended as their weight is greater than the tensile strength of the whatever they used as a stiffener (carbon stringers, rods, fibeglass, whatever).

Will you break a board for being over the weight range? No... Not inherently. Anyone can break any board if you hit it with enough force. If you weigh more, it will just take less velocity to equal that same force... :laugh:

So yes, he can ride a 156 if he's comfortable with on a 156 and knows the caveats (weight range, will his stance fit, will he be too easily over the nose or tail). The board will not be very stable doing anything but park riding, so best to know what you intend to do before going over/under size.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

im thinking that as long as the board doesnt go any shorter than my colar bone i think i should be okay


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

bump it uppp!!!!!


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

bumppp ttt...


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

i am cosidering an evo-r for park, does anyone know how it compares with the burton hero and sierrascope?


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> i am cosidering an evo-r for park, does anyone know how it compares with the burton hero and sierrascope?


exactly what i wanna know, is it flexible and poppy?


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

since you're east coast, consider something with magnetraction. since you want a park board, check out the skate banana or park pickle.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

i wanna move to the west!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

dude, I think you got enough to start your gear shopping haha

mrpez mentioned about magnetraction in east coast, that's crucial however lib tech is not the only one with that, never summer also has similar tech called vario power grip, i think the different is like 5 contact point versus lib tech's 7 points, both hold well enough imo.

so for a park board in your case, i will get a never summer evo-r, and then u can demo other things and add to your quiver later


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> dude, I think you got enough to start your gear shopping haha
> 
> mrpez mentioned about magnetraction in east coast, that's crucial however lib tech is not the only one with that, never summer also has similar tech called vario power grip, i think the different is like 5 contact point versus lib tech's 7 points, both hold well enough imo.
> 
> so for a park board in your case, i will get a never summer evo-r, and then u can demo other things and add to your quiver later


yes i did get a lot of help from u guys!! the evo r is nice just the graphics suck! im definitely gettin a new board with the next 2 weeks, i will make my decision soon! thanks a million again!


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Adrii said:


> yes i did get a lot of help from u guys!! the evo r is nice just the graphics suck! im definitely gettin a new board with the next 2 weeks, i will make my decision soon! thanks a million again!


Really? I think the 2010 Evo-R looks pretty sick. A lot better than the Sierrascope (which is fugly btw) Beauty in the eye of the beholder I guess 

Haven't tried any park boards, so I can't really tell you. But I do think boots are the most important. If you're gonna spend more on 1 piece of gear, do it on the boots. But, it doesn't look like cash is your problem, so go big :cheeky4:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

weipim said:


> it's really hard to say if it's out ranged or not, there are ppl in this forum heavier than him or similar, but riding 156 on park without any problem





CoopersTroopers said:


> Weight ranges are a recommendation based on how the manufacturer has designed the flex pattern. They aren't a hard and fast "if you weigh more than this, you can not ride this board", but the board will perform differently for someone over the weight range. Generally, the board will not be as stiff as intended as their weight is greater than the tensile strength of the whatever they used as a stiffener (carbon stringers, rods, fibeglass, whatever).
> 
> Will you break a board for being over the weight range? No... Not inherently. Anyone can break any board if you hit it with enough force. If you weigh more, it will just take less velocity to equal that same force... :laugh:


I agree with everything that is said. However, given that someone on this forum that weighs around what the OP weighs, has already snapped a Sierrascope in half, granted it was impacted, does the OP really want to take that chance?


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

bump it uppp!!!


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

IM REALLY LEANING TOWARDS THE K2's WWW, BUT WHERE IM STUCK IS WHETHER TO GET IT ROCKER OR NOT? AS I SEE THEM, THEY HAVE THE WWW ROCKER THEN JUST THE WWW? WHICH ONE SHOULD I GO WITH?


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

haha, wow, you're all over the place man. :laugh:

Between those two boards (WWW/WWW rocker) it all depends on one thing...
do you want rocker or not? 
There's reasons for both, but it's going to come down to a personal preference thing. I do believe they're discontinuing the WWW without the Rocker next year.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> haha, wow, you're all over the place man. :laugh:
> 
> Between those two boards (WWW/WWW rocker) it all depends on one thing...
> do you want rocker or not?
> There's reasons for both, but it's going to come down to a personal preference thing. I do believe they're discontinuing the WWW without the Rocker next year.


haha sorry bro!

soo the www with rocker is flat between the bindings and has the reverse camber and the ends? 

the www without rocker has what?

im searching for the answers now as we speak!


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think everyone on this forum is really trying to help but your questions are just straight out stupid. They have been asked a million times before. Dont worry about this kind of stuff. Just get a sierrascope, a www or an evo if you want the best out of all of them (quality and fun wise) and they will all make you happy. 

If you want to learn more about the reverse camber tech read this:

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Dualing Camber










For everything else this will really help you:


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

33549 said:


> I think everyone on this forum is really trying to help but your questions are just straight out stupid. They have been asked a million times before. Dont worry about this kind of stuff. Just get a sierrascope, a www or an evo if you want the best out of all of them (quality and fun wise) and they will all make you happy.
> 
> If you want to learn more about the reverse camber tech read this:
> 
> ...




IM SURE EVERYONE DIDNT JUST KNOW EVERYTHING AND WITH ALL THE NEW TECHNOLOGY THEY HAVE, SOMEONE THAT IS IGNORANT TOWARDS THIS STUFF AND HAS VERY LITTLE KNOWLEDGE IS NOT GOING TO KNOW RIGHT OFF THE BACK, I APPRECIATE EVERYONES HELP, I REALLY DO, BUT HOW CAN A QUESTION BE STUPID TO ME IF I DONT ANY BETTER. YOU KNOW AND OFCOURSE IT MAY SEEM STUPID TO YOU, BUT FOR ME ITS LEARNING SOMETHING NEW. WHEN I DO LEARN EVERYTHING I WILL SURELY HELP OTHERS AND EVEN IF THEY DO ASK A STUPID QUESTION HELP THEM OUT, AND STICK BY THEIR SIDE UNTIL THEY FULLY UNDERSTAND, SOO THANKS FOR ANSWERING MY STUPID QUESTIONS I GUESS


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

Asking questions is a good thing. Being to stupid to find the answer even if it is just around the corner is. Just read the damn article and use the search. I did answer your question btw.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

33549 said:


> Asking questions is a good thing. Being to stupid to find the answer even if it is just around the corner is. Just read the damn article and use the search. I did answer your question btw.


IVE BEEN GOOGLING ALL DAY, I HAVE THE BASIC IDEA OF EVERYTHING NOW, AND U DID ANSWER MY QUESTIONS...THANKS FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTIONS AND BEING A DOOSH TOO...NO HARD FEELINGS


----------



## 33549 (Jan 28, 2010)

Adrii said:


> IVE BEEN GOOGLING ALL DAY, I HAVE THE BASIC IDEA OF EVERYTHING NOW, AND U DID ANSWER MY QUESTIONS...THANKS FOR ANSWERING MY QUESTIONS AND BEING A DOOSH TOO...NO HARD FEELINGS


In that case I would be worried about both your ability to read and your ability to use google. Just see what happens if you simply type in "reverse camber" on Google's website (google.com). Let me tell you ITS AMAZING. Good luck with finding a board. I am out.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

This thread is full of :laugh::laugh::laugh:

All these questions... just wow. Just Google all these tech questions, learn about them, narrow down your choices of gear, then come here and ask opinions on said boards.

With that said, here are my recommendations...

Ride: DH2 or Machete. I highly favor the Machete. It is a flexy park board but has a lot of pop and still kills for free-ride

Burton: Custom V-Rocker, Hero (I love this board)

K2: Parkstar... the WWW didn't impress me

Lib Tech: Skate Banana, although this board wasn't as poppy as many other boards that I demoed. Still had decent pop though.

As for your size, 210lbs, 160 is perfect. But with size 10 boots, you do not need a wide. I personally would go with a 158 if I were your size for park riding.

And please, stop buying boards based on how far up your body it reaches. The fact that it goes up to your chin is totally irrelevant.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Leo said:


> This thread is full of :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> All these questions... just wow. Just Google all these tech questions, learn about them, narrow down your choices of gear, then come here and ask opinions on said boards.
> 
> ...



THANKS MAN! JUST WAT I WAS TOLD WHEN I WAS BUYING A BOARD BEFORE, THAT IT SHOULD REACH MY CHIN, I DIDNT KNOW ANY BETTER! LOL THANKS THO, I LIKE THE DH2 IS PRETTY SICK, AND THE HERO I HEAR IS A GREAT POPPY AND SOFT BOARD....


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

33549 said:


> In that case I would be worried about both your ability to read and your ability to use google. Just see what happens if you simply type in "reverse camber" on Google's website (google.com). Let me tell you ITS AMAZING. Good luck with finding a board. I am out.


OK NOW IM DUMB TOO SO THANKS, AND I ALREADY KNOW WHAT REVERSE CAMBER IS


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Adrii said:


> bumppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


The generally accepted polite forum etiquette is to *NOT* bump your posts every damn hour. Bump once a day, sure, but seriously, relax. People don't sit around waiting to respond, and if they have something to say, they will.

If you need instant gratification of knowledge, go to a store... Otherwise, there are hundreds of websites with great info you really should read and form your own opinions about.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> The generally accepted polite forum etiquette is to *NOT* bump your posts every damn hour. Bump once a day, sure, but seriously, relax. People don't sit around waiting to respond, and if they have something to say, they will.
> 
> If you need instant gratification of knowledge, go to a store... Otherwise, there are hundreds of websites with great info you really should read and form your own opinions about.


Only one store around where I'm from...and they know nothing...


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Adrii said:


> Only one store around where I'm from...and they know nothing...


Go get a job there then and learn something.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

I really have learned alot here... And I probably should try and get a job there, but I really do aprreciate everyone helpin out....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Man you guys link to my site and the kid still doesn't get it. Are you asian?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man you guys link to my site and the kid still doesn't get it. *Are you asian?*


WTF does this have to do with anything?!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

nah man, he's probably another average joe like all of us here

he just got excited about the omnipresence of our helps.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> nah man, he's probably another average joe like all of us here
> 
> he just got excited about the omnipresence of our helps.


I'm actually puerto rican and Italian... Lol no Asian...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Just buy a never summer evo-r in 161 and be done with it, the board will last you many years and at 210lb you will be able to flex it so easy its not funny. I'm 6'3 and weigh a bit more than you and I have the never summer slr 164 and I can flex that very easily so an evo would be like butter between my feet. Plus being a big unit like me we really need a strong board that wont fall apart in the first week of riding.

They are on sale at buysnow.com so there is really no excuse not to buy one.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

DC5R said:


> WTF does this have to do with anything?!


I could point you to numerous threads that would make a lot of sense with that statement.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I could point you to numerous threads that would make a lot of sense with that statement.


i'm really curious what the threads are like


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

weipim said:


> i'm really curious what the threads are like


I pity your soul for wanting to know what they're like, which they still aren't as bad as some of the emails I've gotten.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man you guys link to my site and the kid still doesn't get it. Are you asian?


Hey now, don't knock all Asians. For every dumb Asian, I can point you to 50 dumber white folks.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

sierrascope fk with what bindings guys?


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Adrii said:


> sierrascope fk with what bindings guys?


Might as well go all Sierra and pick up the Union Sierra Contact SL. Unions are great bindings, and park rats love the Contacts. The Sierra collaboration is at a great price, and has available sizes.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

update****

just found the sierrascope fk! im really happy and just submitted my order! cant wait for it to come in! i was searching for it and it was hard to find! but finally found where they had only 4 in stock!


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> Might as well go all Sierra and pick up the Union Sierra Contact SL. Unions are great bindings, and park rats love the Contacts. The Sierra collaboration is at a great price, and has available sizes.


im also a kinda looks kinda guy and want something to match or look funky, what do u guys say about the K2 Sweater Bindings?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

ok i got it, it's all personal between u and the Asians...

I pity yours now...


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Man you guys link to my site and the kid still doesn't get it. Are you asian?


You're a dumbass. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I could point you to numerous threads that would make a lot of sense with that statement.


Wow! I normally respect your opinion on matters, but I am surprised by this. I'll admit there are stupid Asians as there are stupid people from every race. However, for you to stereotype all Asians in the manner...wow. So, do you think all Muslims are terrorists as well?


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

im also a kinda looks kinda guy and want something to match or look funky, what do u guys say about the K2 Sweater Bindings?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Dude, I understand that you want to pull out all the answers of ur questions from us, but most of the time these answers can be found in many other threads,I guarrantee you the exploring experience on this forum will be just as exciting as you learned a new park trick in the terrain. please don't abuse this forum's nice ambiance too much and start use the search button.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

weipim said:


> Dude, I understand that you want to pull out all the answers of ur questions from us, but most of the time these answers can be found in many other threads,I guarrantee you the exploring experience on this forum will be just as exciting as you learned a new park trick in the terrain. please don't abuse this forum's nice ambiance too much and start use the search button.


DONT ANSWER THEM! IM SURE SOMEONE ELSE WILL! THANK YOU


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Yo just go get lost somewhere on the internet. try to be more unique next time u ask a question


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

weipim said:


> Dude, I understand that you want to pull out all the answers of ur questions from us, but most of the time these answers can be found in many other threads,I guarrantee you the exploring experience on this forum will be just as exciting as you learned a new park trick in the terrain. please don't abuse this forum's nice ambiance too much and start use the search button.





weipim said:


> Yo just go get lost somewhere on the internet. try to be more unique next time u ask a question


+1. SERIOUSLY.


Adrii said:


> im also a kinda looks kinda guy and want something to match or look funky, what do u guys say about the K2 Sweater Bindings?


k2 sweater bindings - Google Search


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Adrii said:


> DONT ANSWER THEM! IM SURE SOMEONE ELSE WILL! THANK YOU


A lot of people have tried to help you out with sound advice but you really dont seem to take it in. You went out and got a board that nobody would ever recommend to a guy of your size for the simple fact that its going to be way too soft for anything other than assing around in the park. Pretty silly buy IMO. Now you want binding recommendations but based on your board purchase you will no doubt buy something completely different to what people try and point you in the direction of.

For what its worth I recommend you try the union nxt customs


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

ETM said:


> A lot of people have tried to help you out with sound advice but you really dont seem to take it in. You went out and got a board that nobody would ever recommend to a guy of your size for the simple fact that its going to be way too soft for anything other than assing around in the park. Pretty silly buy IMO. Now you want binding recommendations but based on your board purchase you will no doubt buy something completely different to what people try and point you in the direction of.
> 
> For what its worth I recommend you try the union nxt customs


this board is only for park, im getting the evo-r or even the burton custom tmm...still debating...i have read tons of reviews and about 20 of them of guys that were around my weight range and they said the board was awesome! says something there huh, trust me i did research, im getting another board, this one was my main park board soo thats exactly y i went with it!


----------

